
Show HN: Explore Julia Sets - cochne
https://www.openprocessing.org/sketch/760641
======
cochne
Just a cute little P5JS script to render Julia sets in real time depending on
the cursor location. Here are some high resolution renders of a pattern I
found:
[https://corynezin.github.io/julia.html](https://corynezin.github.io/julia.html)

